# Question: Will This Liberty Bionic Ics Theme Work For The Droid X?



## SilverPony2001 (Oct 30, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/files/file/9-ice-cream-sandwich-for-bionic-liberty3-th3ory20/

Or can someone port it?

Thanks.


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

Gingiblur blue for Vortex looks a lot like that. Check it out. It even has the ICS boot animation.
Of course you will need to be running Vortex. It is a pretty awesome ROM that has all working parts including hdmi! Battery is ridiculous too. I'm getting 40 hrs. minimum on extended battery.


----------

